# best GBA flash cart 4 cheap



## Nemol144 (Feb 11, 2019)

Hello. I am looking for a cheap GBA flashcart around 20$ that has great reviews and good software. IF so is there one on Amazon with quick shipping i am moving Feb. 18 and want one quick.THANKS


----------



## AceyBwoi (Feb 11, 2019)

I'm also looking for one .. hopefully in uk so I can collect


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Feb 11, 2019)

Only flash cards that cheap are the super card and maybe the old ez flash 3 in 1 if you could find one (although I think the 3 in 1 only works on DS lite and with a DS flascart)


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 11, 2019)

Good luck with that, especially on Amazon -- those few sellers that do bother to hide from Amazon's naughty list for GBA flash carts tend to way overprice them. GBA flash carts tend to be on the pricier side of things as they require some reasonably good parts to work.

If you have a DS and DS flash cart you might well be able to find an EZ 3 in 1. It has very limited capability to operate by itself (you really need a DS to manage it) but within the DS+DS flash cart setup it will do what you need. The DS lite version will be the main version you find out there (the full size GBA version was never made in great numbers and bought out pretty much everywhere by people looking to do various things years ago), though if you want you can cut down (as in knife and sandpaper) the case and shove it in a full size GBA slot.

Avoid the supercard family -- they were made fairly long past the GBA lifetime (mid 2009 was when they stopped being supported, not sure when they stopped being made) but only ever had bad GBA support (too slow memory to run GBA games properly). Said lack of GBA support is why you still find them occasionally today. If you found one on the street you could have some fun but I would not pay for one. My usual line here is every other flash cart "if it fits on the memory then it will run, exceptions being listed and largely solved in http://gbatemp.net/threads/buying-a-gba-flash-cart-in-2013.341203/page-18#post-4756995 ).

After this you have the EZ4 and EZ Redux stuff (the EZ4 had a couple of new batches made in recent years, the redux was an attempt to make it not need decade or more old parts that were hard to come by). Probably won't find any for $20 but someone might be liquidating things somewhere. These later gained GBA side patching so you can drag and drop. Avoid the EZ4 lite compact if you find one of those -- they were designed to be cheaper and for use with DS ROMs and sacrificed some GBA capability as far as maximum size of ROM to do it.

More recently we saw the Everdrive GBA X5 get launched as everdrive's attempt in the GBA world. No chance of finding one of those for that low. https://gbatemp.net/review/everdrive-gba-x5.489/ has more.

Later still EZFlash came back with the EZFlash Omega. https://gbatemp.net/review/ez-flash-omega.795/

You might find an old flash cart out there in a selling group/online seller/online tat merchant somewhere, obviously that is not a reliable source though. Looking around online hard enough you could possibly still find a fire cart as well but you don't especially want one of those -- most tend to be 16 megabytes in size (though there are some 32 and maybe even 64 megabyte ones, GBA games you will be running tend to top out at 32 megabytes with a list of those on the earlier link about trouble games).


----------

